# Celestion G12K-85 any good?



## Epyon6 (Sep 11, 2012)

I have the chance to buy a Peavy cab with these Celestion G12K-85 speakers in em, wanted to know how they stack up to V30's. I play tech death and wanted to know if it'll be worth $125.Wanna know if I should pass on it and just save for the V30s or if this is almost as good. Seems like a good deal if their good speakers that is.....


----------



## Epyon6 (Sep 11, 2012)

Peavy Cab 4x12 for Sale
yep


----------



## hellaboogie (Sep 11, 2012)

that's a great deal, the speakers are suppose to be the same as 
celstion g12k-100 *
*


----------



## Epyon6 (Sep 12, 2012)

hellaboogie said:


> that's a great deal, the speakers are suppose to be the same as
> celstion g12k-100


 
Nice do you know how they stack up to the V30s? Everyone reccomends then for my type of music and wasnt sure if I should just save my cash, if I got this this will be my 3rd cab (running outta room) .


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 12, 2012)

Techdethdrummer said:


> Nice do you know how they stack up to the V30s? Everyone reccomends then for my type of music and wasnt sure if I should just save my cash, if I got this this will be my 3rd cab (running outta room) .


 
They'll just be more balanced instead of the V30's swelled mid-range.
Also more headroom which might make them tighter in the lows when pushed. You'll likely run the mids on the amp a couple notches lower with V30s, and higher with the 85s.


----------



## Epyon6 (Sep 12, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> They'll just be more balanced instead of the V30's swelled mid-range.
> Also more headroom which might make them tighter in the lows when pushed. You'll likely run the mids on the amp a couple notches lower with V30s, and higher with the 85s.


 

Excuse my ignorance, (im a drummer now playing guitar) but do you think that would be good for death metal/tech death? I have a Crate Tidalwave head its similar to a shockwave. Right now I have just the Crate cab with the Tidalwave and I'm not sure how much of an upgrade this would be.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 12, 2012)

Techdethdrummer said:


> Excuse my ignorance, (im a drummer now playing guitar) but do you think that would be good for death metal/tech death? I have a Crate Tidalwave head its similar to a shockwave. Right now I have just the Crate cab with the Tidalwave and I'm not sure how much of an upgrade this would be.


 
Arguably they are even more suited for death-metal than V30s.
I wouldn't pass on that cab for the price, provided it's in full working order.


----------



## Jason_Clement (Sep 12, 2012)

Dude, a 4x12 loaded with G12k-85s... my dream. Those speakers are absolutely gorgeous. Do it


----------



## Wookieslayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Great deal broski


----------



## hellaboogie (Sep 12, 2012)

Techdethdrummer said:


> Nice do you know how they stack up to the V30s? Everyone reccomends then for my type of music and wasnt sure if I should just save my cash, if I got this this will be my 3rd cab (running outta room) .


They have massive bass and don't have the mid hump that V30s have


----------



## Epyon6 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ahhhh you guys are awsome thanks!


----------



## Scordare (Sep 12, 2012)

I have one of these cabs..it is awesome! $125 is a steal..


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Sep 12, 2012)

hellaboogie said:


> They have massive bass and don't have the mid hump that V30s have



I find the K-85s have a bit more high end than the V-30; to me they sound like a bit like a T-75 with more mids and more of a balanced sound. They are good sounding speakers though, and that is a great price.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 14, 2012)

For $125?!?! why have you not bought it already?!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Sep 14, 2012)

These are among my favorite speakers. Do it!


----------



## Epyon6 (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh I bought it lol.....thanks fellas! just need to find the Ohm ratings on the damn jacks their not marked! Anyone know the cab model for this?


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Sep 15, 2012)

Peavey 412 MS; it's a 16 ohm cab


----------



## Epyon6 (Sep 15, 2012)

EdgeCrusher said:


> Peavey 412 MS; it's a 16 ohm cab


 

Your the man, I got the crate tidalwave solid state head I can use either the 2 or 4 ohm output on the head into the 16ohm jack in the cab without a fire or damage or anything and I can crank that shit without problems right?


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Sep 17, 2012)

As long as it IS a solidstate poweramp, Ohms mismatching only leads to powerloss [so you'd have to crank the amp a bit louder - speaker efficiency not included in calculation]. The moment you start using a tube driven poweramp, things get a bit more complicated, as the output-transformer [that a ss amp does not have like this] is sensitive

-> yes, it's ok


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 17, 2012)

Celestion g12k-85's are awesome. They are tight, handle bass very well, sound punchy and are articulate. Some of my favorite speakers along with classic lead 80's.

They are very much like a slightly sweeter c90 (black shadow).

I love them, they've served me well with rectifiers, vht ultralraleads, peavey 5150's, all with lots of downtuning and they sound crisp.

Go for it!


----------



## Epyon6 (Sep 17, 2012)

Scattered Messiah said:


> As long as it IS a solidstate poweramp, Ohms mismatching only leads to powerloss [so you'd have to crank the amp a bit louder - speaker efficiency not included in calculation]. The moment you start using a tube driven poweramp, things get a bit more complicated, as the output-transformer [that a ss amp does not have like this] is sensitive
> 
> -> yes, it's ok


 

Ahh thanks for the straightforward answer. Yea its technically solid state they say it a tube "simulator" supposed to sound more like a tube but it is solid state crate tidalwave head I hear alotta maybes and probablys....just wanted to be sure so I dont burn my house to the ground


----------

